# cant open 192.168.1.1



## spikygv (Jan 16, 2008)

hello ,

i have dataone bb . 256kbps . 900+ UL plan . .i have a utstartcom wa 3001 ( something like that ) router . i am able to open all websites , download via torrents and also forward port but cant open 192.168.1.1 . firefox says " the connection to the server was reset " . the same is happening both in xp and vista. wat shall i do ? shall i ignore the issue as i am able to use internet as usual ?

thanks.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 16, 2008)

Try resetting the router.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 16, 2008)

First of all you should set your PC's ip as 192.168.1.x where x can be any number


----------



## spikygv (Jan 16, 2008)

ya . i've set pc's ip as 192.168.1.33 . . .

ok . i'll try resetting router.

nope. resetting dint help ..


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Jan 16, 2008)

First f al reset your modem and then 

Go to your LAN netwrk connection properties


and enter these details :-

I.P Address :-       192.168.1.x
Subnet mask :-     255.255.255.0
Default gateway:-  192.168.1.1

Preffered DNS Server :- 61.1.96.69
Alternate DNS Server :- 61.1.96.71


Now go to your BSNL connection proeprties 

and check "Obtain an ip address automatically"
In DNS server details enter the same as above..

now try opening ur modem config page..

Hope that helps


----------



## spikygv (Jan 16, 2008)

LAN network connection and bsnl connection ??

i have only LAN in network connections.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 16, 2008)

start-->> type cmd and press enter.
See what is default IP of the connection.

Now open , IE, and enter that default IP.
you will asked username and password of that modem. Default all BSNL modem have :
username-->> admin
password-->> admin


If it works..than it is OK..else someone has changed your modem password.In that case, solution is Reset your modem.


But you will have to configure your modem again..like username, password for BSNL BB and others.


----------



## spikygv (Jan 16, 2008)

after typing cmd . .how do i see the default ip ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 16, 2008)

sagargv said:


> after typing cmd . .how do i see the default ip ?


ohhh sorry.
that is incomplete.


start-->> run-->> type cmd and press enter-->> command prompt will open.

type this command *ipconfig/all* and press enter.
Now you can see full details.


----------



## spikygv (Jan 17, 2008)

this is wat i got :


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Dr.Venkatesh>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : sagar
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-76-42-BC-57
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.33
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
        DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
        Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, January 18, 2008 2:37:23 AM
        Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 21, 2008 2:37:23 AM

doesnt look like default ip has changed


----------



## sumeet singh (Jan 17, 2008)

see if there is any firewall in your computer 

or you can also try restarting the computer in "Safe Mode With Networking".. that will automatically disable all your third party software.....

then also.. as per ur reply... the DNS servers are incorrect.. that wont play any role in ur opening the router page however that will not alow u to go online..

rectify that in LAN properties..

and also see if u are able to ping 192.168.1.1
command is:  in command promt type:   ping 192.168.1.1

see if u are getting replies...


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jan 17, 2008)

@sagargv, I had experienced a similar problem sometime back.Here goes the story. 
I had borrowed my friend's modem to check and confirm my Netgear modem is not the cause for my Dataone woes.All the network settings were configured correctly in the modem and I only had to change the user id and password in the modem to make it work on my line. I had the same broadband problems with this modem also - inconsistent speeds most of the time and even worse than than a dialup connection.After confirming that my modem was not at fault and it was a problem on the BSNL side, I put back my friend's user id and password in the modem , returned the modem to my friend , connected it to his computer and the problem surfaced. The modem will establish  sync but no website will open and IE almost always froze. I was unable to even type 192.168.1.1 most of the time and when I did succeed it will not open.I was in a fix. 
I reset the modem and put all the network settings in Windows except the User Id and password  and tried. The same problem. I was still not able to open 192.168.1.1.
I was puzzled. I had no time to troubleshoot. I was sure that all the settings were right in Windows and the modem was configured correctly ( I brought back the modem to my computer and reconfigured the modem settings after the reset)

Cutting short any troubleshooting process, I restored his system using an image taken two months back,  entered all the network settings in Windows ( he is still using Windows ME) and voila everything worked fine.I was able to access 192.168.1.1, IE was not freezing and was opening all the sites and I was relieved.

My friend confided he had experienced abysmal speeds and IE freezing many times before too and he never suspected any problem with his PC.It is all working fine  now as never before in the immediate past.

And so what was the problem? I presume that his computer was inflicted by some malware which prevented the normal operation like opening 192.168.1.1 and other websites. It had nothing to do with the modem settings or network setting in Windows.

I always advise all my friends to back up their system when it is working good so that problems of this nature can be resolved in a jiffy instead of breaking one's head trying to troubleshoot and spend enormous time trying to seek the root cause and eliminating it.

Hope you get the moral of the story. Good luck.


----------



## spikygv (Jan 17, 2008)

^^ thanks . but i'm able to open ALL websites perfectly fine and download via torrents and forward port . .i get consistent speed of around 29 kBps .

neway , i tried windows restore . it dint help .. furthermore i dont think its OS problem coz i tried both in xp and vista . i dont usually use vista . . .about 20 days back i had operated vista and i remember accessing 192.168.1.1 . .after that i hadnt operated in vista . wen i got this problem in xp , i went to vista to check it and same problem there too . .so i dont think its OS problem .. .but neway , i'll keep ur point in mind. i'll take this modem to my frends house and check it.


i havent tried safe mode with networking .. i'll see.

wen i triend pining . this is wat i got .




Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Dr.Venkatesh>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Dr.Venkatesh>
-----------------------
i changed to openDNS
-----------------------


C:\Documents and Settings\Dr.Venkatesh>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : sagar
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-76-42-BC-57
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.33
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
        DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.220.220
                                            208.67.222.222
        Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, January 18, 2008 7:02:57 AM
        Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 21, 2008 7:02:57 AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Dr.Venkatesh>


this is wat i got.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 17, 2008)

Problem can be with your modem also...........
Take your modem to your friends home..and than check ping 192.168.1.1


----------



## spikygv (Jan 17, 2008)

ya , i'll do that . i have exams now . i'll do it in 2 days.


----------

